

The London Scene: Songkick mix British propriety and Silicon Valley style - sharpshoot
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/apr2008/tc20080420_326487.htm

======
kul
long live the YC PR machine.

having said that, there is real substance behind songkick. pete and ian are
plenty talented.

~~~
petesmithy
not forgetting (drum-roll) Michelle, Dr. Philip, Wynne, Lee & latest recruit
Mr Dan Lucraft ;-)

~~~
sharpshoot
Songkick rocks period.

------
herdrick
I'd just like to point out that Ian Hogarth has the face of a man.

------
fleaflicker
Is YC scoring all these PR hits? Or is it the individual startups?

~~~
pg
80-90% the individual startups (including in this case).

One reason there seem to be so many YC-funded startups in the news is that
there are just so many of them. Maybe also that the YC brand is starting to be
known by reporters.

------
jamescoops
they are good citizens too - big up for the YC News meetup last Friday :-)

------
kieranoneill
Good stuff guys. Always good to see more London love :-)

------
agentbleu
Great positive article for London guys, London is after all the center of the
world when it comes to music !!! So Silicon valley needs London's inspiration
or we will all be forced to be in bowling alleys on Saturday nights... hehe

Congrats guys

